# Tethering my TP to my DroidX



## oper8or (Aug 24, 2011)

Is there a way to do this? I am on Rooted Froyo running Apex1.4 and am able to tether other devices using mobile hotspot, but my Touchpad does not find the AndroidTether. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

welcome to RootzWiki oper8or,
the touchpad wont connect to adhoc network. has to be infrastructure. use this http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah i've tried all wifi tether version and it wont connect to mh OG droid.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Noiofnine said:


> yeah i've tried all wifi tether version and it wont connect to mh OG droid.


thats cuz the og droid doesn't do infrastructure mode.


----------



## oper8or (Aug 24, 2011)

razorloves said:


> welcome to RootzWiki oper8or,
> the touchpad wont connect to adhoc network. has to be infrastructure. use this http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/


That is the one I am using, won't work. Any idea why?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"oper8or said:


> That is the one I am using, won't work. Any idea why?


Go into the wifi tether settings and change device profile to DROID x and change setup method to hostapd. Then try it. If still doesn't work, reboot phone and touchpad


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

Also have a droidX and I was not able to connect until I installed AndroidTether 3.1 BETA6. It never found it in the scan but if I set it up manually in the TP it found it and connected.


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Or you could have just scrolled down the page a bit and seen this thread. It is 6 pages worth of tether gold...

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3571-Tether-TouchPad-to-Android-phone/page6


----------

